

Ask HN: Building a core team for open source software? - mathgladiator

I've got my node.js + CouchDB framework to a point where I am putting it into production.<p>I fundamentally want it to be open source, so it is: https://github.com/mathgladiator/win<p>How do I attract open source developers to build stuff with me? What steps should I do to market it?
======
veb
I recently started a small team on something I wanted to develop just by
asking people in IRC. It's working very well. :-)

------
misham
Can you provide a tutorial on how a dev would use your framework?

Thanks

